

 Volunteer YC: Sunlight labs 50 states projecy - iamelgringo
http://wiki.sunlightlabs.com/index.php/Fifty_State_Project

======
ALee
If anyone is going to Web 2.0 expo, you can also sign up for the hackathon and
get a free expo pass too!

Just use this code: websf09hack

